# Hurt's Girlfriend Nude Pic leaked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2012)

........................


----------



## Hurt (Jun 13, 2012)

lol damn ya got me


----------



## Bevo (Jun 13, 2012)

No offense bro I would hit that!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 13, 2012)

lol I knew a guy that had one of those blow up things growing up!! I kidnapped it and held it hostage!!  20 bucks or I would burn "her"

 he did pay


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 13, 2012)

Bevo said:


> No offense bro I would hit that!



I agree Bevo. If there is one thing I have learned from this cycle so far it's that I can't coil much when these A-Bombs are kicking!

Sexy Hurt!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol good one pob


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2012)

I especially like the butt hole on that thing,nice and tight!


----------



## Gstacker (Jun 13, 2012)

That's HAWT!!!


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like we're tunnel buddies...


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

hmmmm I should think about one of those for my deployment...


----------



## Georgia (Jun 13, 2012)

I could have used one of those this morning


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 13, 2012)

shes hot..


----------



## Hurt (Jun 13, 2012)

she never says no


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2012)

proud to say i have never used one lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 14, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


>



Bro... Were can i adquire one of these pleasure devices?? I need one for my next trip downrange.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Bro... Were can i adquire one of these pleasure devices?? I need one for my next trip downrange.



Maybe you can borrow hurts if you don't mind sloppy seconds... Wash it first though.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 14, 2012)

She's pretty stretched out


----------



## Jada (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmfao )!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


>



my apologies PillarofBalance,i pushed the wrong button,i do like the post,sorry


----------



## Georgia (Jun 16, 2012)

Have you tried the butthole yet? Is it tight?


----------

